# How do I Multi Quote?



## Maynard (Oct 8, 2007)

The link next to quote doesnt work...How do you do it?


----------



## SweetCaramel1 (Oct 8, 2007)

quote the first person. copy what's inside. go back (back button). scroll to the next person u want to quote. click quote. then copy the 1st quote in that space.


----------



## DSP (Oct 8, 2007)

SweetCaramel1 said:


> quote the first person. copy what's inside. go back (back button). scroll to the next person u want to quote. click quote. then copy the 1st quote in that space.


Then what is that other quote button for?erplexed


----------



## klb120475 (Oct 15, 2007)

SweetCaramel1 said:


> quote the first person. copy what's inside. go back (back button). scroll to the next person u want to quote. click quote. then copy the 1st quote in that space.


 

That's how I do it too.


----------



## InnerSoul (Oct 19, 2007)

just_DSP said:


> *Then what is that other quote button for*?erplexed


 

that is exactly my question???

if the multi quote button doesn't work... then what does it do?


----------



## azul11 (Dec 8, 2007)

I was only able to get two quotes? How are people doing more than two? God bless you all.


----------



## wheezy807 (Dec 8, 2007)

azul11 said:


> I was only able to get two quotes? How are people doing more than two? God bless you all.


 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=49063&highlight=multiple+quotes  HTH


----------



## Tallone (Dec 8, 2007)

azul11 said:


> I was only able to get two quotes? How are people doing more than two? God bless you all.


 


smitge said:


> The link next to quote doesnt work...How do you do it?


 
Worked well for me


----------



## Maynard (Dec 8, 2007)

That link just confused me even more...LMAO!


----------



## wheezy807 (Dec 9, 2007)

smitge said:


> That link just confused me even more...LMAO!


Sorry!!!!!!


----------

